
Ask HN: Replacing large legacy CRUD software with new frameworks – challenges? - samblr
Came across a proposal to replace a software which is atleast 10 years and &#x27;not-so-good-looking&#x27; for 2017.<p>Current stack : ASP.NET, Ajax, JQuery and no automated tests.
Users : 30-50.<p>Most of backend design is in what they term as - &#x27;flow&#x27; documents.
Front end is basic as in presenting information - mostly text and document uploads.<p>I am planning to use node and angular if we move ahead.<p>What are the challenges that I should be wary of ?
======
niftich
The first question is: why? What do you hope to gain?

Edit: are you looking to transition off of a stack in which which you have
less expertise to a stack you have more expertise in, or embark on a rewrite
in an effort to reduce technical debt?

Why Node and Angular in particular? Which version of Angular? Given how you
describe your application, do you intend to use server-side rendering?

For a CRUD app with limited user interactions that seems to be a good fit for
server-side rendering, Node and Angular don't particularly confer any unique
strengths that would benefit an app of this nature.

~~~
samblr
They have new features to be added. They are expanding in coming year and
willing to invest freshly on tech. People who developed old stack have moved
on.

